# Warning!! Rifle river flood alert!!!



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

*WARNING!! For those who have places along the Rifle River and for anyone who plans on fishing.*
​
There is a *River Flood Warning for Arenac Co.
*
Issued by The National Weather Service Alpena/Gaylord, MI

THE FLOOD WARNING CONTINUES FOR THE RIFLE RIVER NEAR STERLING FROM THIS AFTERNOON TO FRIDAY MORNING. AT 2:45 PM MONDAY THE STAGE WAS 5.9 FEET MINOR FLOODING IN FORECAST FLOOD STAGE IS 6.0 FEET. FORECAST... RISE ABOVE FLOOD STAGE BY LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE TO RISE TO NEAR 9 FEET BY TOMORROW EVENING. THE RIVER WILL FALL BELOW FLOOD STAGE BY THURSDAY BEFORE MIDNIGHT. IMPACT... WATER AT 9.0 FEET HIGH WILL BEGINS TO IMPACT CAMPGROUND AT WHITE'S CANOE LIVERY AT MELITA ROAD BRIDGE


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's flowing good here at m-55 no ice left this far north but still a bunch to move down from Greenwood rd south!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Not surprising in the least. We get those warnings all the time in the spring. Rifle river is the main drainage for all of Ogemaw county, so when we get a big thaw or rain, we get flooding. Something to keep in mind in the summer for all of you who fish the Rifle. The Rifle river has a long history of flash flooding. Keep your eyes peeled and be safe everyone.

Thanks for starting this thread!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got the waders and steelhead rods ready to go. If all else fails I am going to drive out on Saginaw Bay and ice fish. :yikes:


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Open at Greenwood rd and looking good!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

